# Essential oil disaster!



## Hellopitty (Jul 11, 2011)

A WHOLE BOTTLE (2 oz) of Citronella exploded on my floor (tile) I have washed it with dish soap, and soaked the spot in vinegar..... the smell is driving us all crazy!  How do I get rid of it?

Thanks in advance for advice!


----------



## krissy (Jul 11, 2011)

set out some pots of baking soda, simmer some vinegar on your stove and open all the windows and doors if you can. if it got on the grout of your tiles, try putting some baking soda on there to absorb it.


----------



## agriffin (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree...try baking soda.  Yikes!


----------



## agriffin (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe try kitty litter also...  I would try everything...lol


----------



## cp chick (Jul 12, 2011)

I've sprinkled coffee grounds on smelly carpet/fabric spots.  Not sure how it would work for yours.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 12, 2011)

The baking soda should absorb the scent, vinegar will help to clean it...

Get some fans going because you really need to air the house out as quickly as possible....

Okay so this happened yesterday - how are you doing with it?


----------

